# Morella to Caspe on N232



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

At LaVolta in Peniscola at the moment and thinking of heading to Morella then Caspe however I know there is a poor section of road not far out of Morella and have been given conflicting advice on weather to use that stretch of road with a Motorhome. Has anybody driven this route who can give any further advice?

Thanks John


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The road does have a hilly narrow stretch but trucks use it without problems, we have used it many times. It's not a problem, Alan.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Drove from Morella to Peniscola last month only problems found were very steep downhill mountain pass south of Morella and a 2 km diversion along what can only be described as a track through a small village as they are doing a bridge repair.
This in a 4500kg 7.3 m a class no real problem,and Morella aire is a gem with free wifi from the city.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> The road does have a hilly narrow stretch but trucks use it without problems, we have used it many times. It's not a problem, Alan.


Thanks for that. Sat here at Morella aire using the free wifi wondering about the journey on. My map shows a section of the road as being in 'bad condition'. I'll give it a go tomorrow, or the day after.

Having spent 11 weeks in Morocco travelling some very interesting mountain roads it sounds fine :lol:

Jed


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

After MOrocco you won't think any of the roads in Spain as a problem. Done the raods North and South of Morella and not had an issue.


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Morella was brilliant and the aire is very good with free water and a dump.
The run from Morella to Oloron st Marie took 4.5hrs and the difficult bit of road was fine but the road does carry very large heavy lorries.
The Aire at Oloron st Marie was also a good stop but a tight entrance for big vans but ok.

Thanks all John


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Glad all was OK John. This is no use to you now but have you used Google Street View ( via Google Maps) to suss out a route in advance ? You can drive the route and the view you get is excellent. Not all have it yet but look out for the very small " 3 D " symbol next to the route you have planned and you can drive the route in 3D. 

I find it perfect for looking at the surroundings of Aires and exits from ferry ports etc.

G


----------

